
My Home-Built TTL Computer Processor - ch
http://cpuville.com
======
jacquesm
Wow, a webring widget at the bottom. That's been a while.

~~~
draven
I don't know why you're downvoted, webrings are great, it's sort of a list of
curated related content. I loved browsing those when they were more common.

~~~
jacquesm
Ever since speaking up on one of the threads about encryption/terrorism my
comments have been more or less structurally downvoted by one particular user
(confirmed). I'm fine with that, it's not going to make me shut up, if they
feel better about it then that's mostly their problem, not mine.

~~~
arethuza
What did you say to get that kind of crazy reaction?

[NB Having been a web user since the very early days I had encountered web
rings and had completely forgotten about them]

~~~
jacquesm
Take your pick.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10562679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10562679)

~~~
sageikosa
You just made my morning.

------
avian
Here is another home-built CPU made from 74HC (TTL-compatible CMOS) integrated
circuits:

[http://www.mycpu.eu/](http://www.mycpu.eu/)

The author gave a talk about it in our local hackerspace back in 2009.
Fascinating stuff.

[http://video.kiberpipa.org/pot_mycpu_dennis_kuschel/?q=mycpu](http://video.kiberpipa.org/pot_mycpu_dennis_kuschel/?q=mycpu)

------
sspiff
This reminds me of the Duo Adept[1], a full TTL computer with video output,
keyboard input and a homebrew operating system. All built by a teenager in his
spare time.

1:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qYvr0b8jqbg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qYvr0b8jqbg)

~~~
jacquesm
Aptly named.

------
oneweekwonder
This is something I still have on my bucket list. I remember as a kid looking
at the electronics catalogue eyeing the z80 chip thinking to myself "I'm gonna
build a gameboy!!1" because my friend had a gameboy and I wanted to join in on
the pokemon fun!

~~~
djaychela
Glad to see it's not just me that thinks things like that... the problem is I
know it would take me forever, and when I eventually did it, everyone I know
would just say "Why? It can't even do [insert killer app here]" and that would
be that!

------
ckaygusu
I was also thinking of constructing a CPU in this fashion using the ideas from
Mill CPU folks.

I will probably never have enough time to go through this, which is sad.

~~~
sklogic
A Mill-like architecture would require a huge register file (alternatively, a
huge shift register). Not sure it's a good idea for a TTL design. Accumulator
architectures are better suited.

~~~
ch
It would seem 4 4-bit word register files are all you could obtain from TI
([http://www.ti.com/product/sn74ls670);](http://www.ti.com/product/sn74ls670\);)
I haven't dug deeper, but yeah as a bread-board layout you would need a lot of
surface area to simulate even the smallest Mill. Cool idea though.

------
mcnamaratw
Wow ... remember when "build a computer" didn't mean "order a motherboard and
a disk drive, and make sure you get the right size power supply."

------
mwcampbell
Here's another home-built TTL computer:
[http://www.homebrewcpu.com](http://www.homebrewcpu.com)

------
sevensor
Very cool. Reminds me of _The Soul of a New Machine_, with all the
painstakingly assembled discrete logic.

~~~
rjsw
The computer in The Soul of a New Machine also used some of the first
programmable logic chips, it wasn't all TTL.

